

Ultimate validation - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/ultimate-validation/

======
Jacquesvh
I completely agree that validation is sought after in the wrong places. People
feel that validation is defined by a valuation that was bloated by initial
investors or by a few people saying they are interested.

That ain't the case. You need people to put their money where their mouth is.
Bottom line.

Great read. Thanks Justin.

------
mijustin
This is something I had to learn through experience:

*"To be successful, a product needs customers that are easy to reach, cheap to convert, and undemanding to support."

When you're starting out, you're just looking for your first $1. But once you
get customers, you really need a sales process that is reproducible.

One thing I found is that if you're doing a demo, and there are multiple
decision makers on the call, that's a bad sign.

------
yazin
Great read Justin. I think the challenge lies in getting creative .. finding a
way to resist the temptation to splurge on the business before getting those
first customers _because you have to_.

------
luvo_mjayezi
Thank for sharing Justin, its also quite difficult to to reproduce the sales
rpocess when wanting to reach new customers.

------
jaytaylor
Thanks for sharing this perspective; valuable reminders to be sure.

I don't think this line of reasoning gets as much attention as it deserves.

